# 가슴에 담겨 울게 해 놓고



## panview

Hello.sorry again.I wonder what the connotation in the lyrics of literal meaning "without permission ,Contained cry,on the chest"
*흔한  자존심도 내겐 없었나봐요*
*허락도 없이 가슴에 담겨 울게 해 놓고*


----------



## Kross

Hello, panview

That means:
I probably didn't have the pride in me that is found common [in the world].
Without [my] permission, [you] had me crying in your chest.


----------



## panview

Thank you.That's very clear.My  problem is the usage of auxiliary word .Without auxiliary word,Korean is close to Chinese.


Kross said:


> Hello, panview
> 
> That means:
> I probably didn't have the pride in me that is found common [in the world].
> Without [my] permission, [you] had me crying in your chest.


----------

